# Starting to plan a SE Minnesota get together and milling weekend



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

Starting to plan a get together at my place in SE MN for probably early August where we can run the mill, shoot the breeze, have a bit of a swap meet whatever.

Tag anyone in the area that might like to come so we can figure out what weekend works best. 

Did I mention you'd be able to have @Don Ratcliff brand Hawaiian lumber milled to your specs on site and pay no shipping?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 2, 2017)

Oh man I wanna attend but I don't know if I can get away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Oh man I wanna attend but I don't know if I can get away.



Once we figure a date you'll have plenty of time to invent the excuse you need.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2017)

Pull a Ferris Bueller Greg. Youre gonna need a mannequin, a sick friend with a fancy truck a trophy and some string.

You got this!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 2, 2017)

I got no one to tell me I can't go, it's the financial part that's tough. I got no problem telling work where to stick it, but the no pay part sucks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm in for a Friday or Saturday thing. Sundays are a no go for me - the parishioners wouldn't take so kindly to me skipping out on preaching duties.

As far as I know right now, the only weekends that won't work for me are the last weekend in July and the first weekend in August. If you're looking at going later (September might be a great month if you're aiming for some cooler temps), I know that the last weekend in August and the first two weekends in September are definitely out for me.

I'll volunteer to bring some of my homemade apple schnapps for passing around/tasting. For after the machines are off - don't want to be the first WB get together where someone loses a hand or a leg or something else. 

And, Greg, I hope it works out that you would be able to make it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2017)

Tagging:
@David Van Asperen - SD isn't that far away!
@RedwoodWorkshop - since he just moved to MN.

Trying to remember who might be around in other directions. I think @Graybeard and @rob3232 aren't that far away either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 3, 2017)

I would be able to make anytime late july or august. My wife is due this week so I should be around here lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 3, 2017)

You guys set the date if it open for me I will make an honest effort to attend. My work schedule chanced so I will not any large block of free time until the last week of Sept. I am swamped with unfished projects and more projects, need to work on them ,but need so get away time as well
Thanks for the invite


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 4, 2017)

Pretty open here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2017)

A Saturday might work for me. Drive on friday, hang out on Saturday, drive home on Sunday, back to work on Monday. I still don't know if I can get away but I really want to and will try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 4, 2017)

@rocky1 @Spinartist @Ray D I think we need to hijack this thread and plan a Florida get together

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 @Spinartist @Ray D I think we need to hijack this thread and plan a Florida get together




Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow! Rushford is only 3 hours from my Dads place in Iowa!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 @Spinartist @Ray D I think we need to hijack this thread and plan a Florida get together



@Blueglass

We could start our own thread, but that wouldn't be nearly as confusing or as much fun! But, yes... we do need to work on a get together. Chase down all the Florida members and send invites, to the thread, and get input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> @Blueglass
> 
> We could start our own thread, but that wouldn't be nearly as confusing or as much fun! But, yes... we do need to work on a get together. Chase down all the Florida members and send invites, to the thread, and get input.



And I can then hijack it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2017)

I think we need to do a Texas meet up!
@woodman6415 @Wildthings @chippin-in @Bean_counter @El Guapo @Fsyxxx @JR Parks 

Who did I miss???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 4, 2017)

Def not going to North Pole to meet up lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 4, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> @Blueglass
> 
> We could start our own thread, but that wouldn't be nearly as confusing or as much fun! But, yes... we do need to work on a get together. Chase down all the Florida members and send invites, to the thread, and get input.


I'm all for it. I've been doing a lot this week and I am actually running down my stock a bit.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2017)

Tony said:


> I think we need to do a Texas meet up!
> @woodman6415 @Wildthings @chippin-in @Bean_counter @El Guapo @Fsyxxx @JR Parks
> 
> Who did I miss???


If you did it in February I might come, I'd be the guy in shorts while your all wearing parka's! lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> I think we need to do a Texas meet up!
> @woodman6415 @Wildthings @chippin-in @Bean_counter @El Guapo @Fsyxxx @JR Parks
> 
> Who did I miss???


Can you say "Road trip"!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> If you did it in February I might come, I'd be the guy in shorts while your all wearing parka's! lol.



Obviously you've never been to Texas in February


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> I think we need to do a Texas meet up!
> @woodman6415 @Wildthings @chippin-in @Bean_counter @El Guapo @Fsyxxx @JR Parks
> 
> Who did I miss???



I might be able to do a Saturday depending on location. Dont know if i would have much, if anything to swap or mill or whatever, but i would love to meet you fellas.

Robert


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> I might be able to do a Saturday depending on location. Dont know if i would have much, if anything to swap or mill or whatever, but i would love to meet you fellas.
> 
> Robert



Come to SWAT in August, a bunch of us will be there. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> Come to SWAT in August, a bunch of us will be there. Tony



Thats on my wanna do list, but my mother n law is having a mobile home put on her property and it may be in august. My wife and her want me there as i am the "project manager". Guess who the only son n law is? But she is a great MIL so i try to take care of her.

Robert

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> Thats on my wanna do list, but my mother n law is having a mobile home put on her property and it may be in august. My wife and her want me there as i am the "project manager". Guess who the only son n law is? But she is a great MIL so i try to take care of her.
> 
> Robert



Get her moved in the first 3 weeks of the month, SWAT is at the end!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> Obviously you've never been to Texas in February


But I have, it's either 80 and hot or it's an ice storm. Ice storms in Texas are so fun because all you have for it is sand. Made driving a semi so much fun!


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 6, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> But I have, it's either 80 and hot or it's an ice storm. Ice storms in Texas are so fun because all you have for it is sand. Made driving a semi so much fun!



Yea with all the "no snow/ice drivin folks" down here too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 6, 2017)

chippin-in said:


> I might be able to do a Saturday depending on location. Dont know if i would have much, if anything to swap or mill or whatever, but i would love to meet you fellas.
> 
> Robert



End of october.....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 6, 2017)

I'd love to hang around with you guys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 6, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> End of october.....



Maybe? Hard to say.

Robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 6, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> End of october.....



Will be in Houston for Lunch Sunday the 29th @Tony will round up who can come

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 9, 2017)

I'll be moving to the Twin cities in early August! If I am free with starting the new job I would love to attend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2017)

I'll be seeing the date this week, waiting to see how the pills do with my back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2017)

ClintW said:


> I'll be moving to the Twin cities in early August!



You have my condolences! (You couldn't pay me to live in a big city!)

In all seriousness - an early welcome to MN!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Jul 10, 2017)

Sprung said:


> You have my condolences! (You couldn't pay me to live in a big city!)
> 
> In all seriousness - an early welcome to MN!



It isn't my first choice to live in the big city, but after a year or two I plan to move to the edge of the city and commute the bit to work. I don't care for the city, but that's where my career has employment, so for now it's fine with me. Personally I don't wanna live in any size city. Grew up on the farm 7 miles from town with only 2 neighbors within a mile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 16, 2017)

Any update on setting a date?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 16, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Any update on setting a date?



OK folks a date has been set. Lets do the weekend of August 12th and 13th. I'll be around the whole time so if one day works better than the other go ahead and come on over. If folks are attending, post here which day so we can see which one most folks will be at and I can make sure to have meat and charcoal on hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 16, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Sprung (Jul 16, 2017)

Sweet! Sunday, the 13th is out for me - but I will make plans to be there on Saturday, the 12th!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 16, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Sweet! Sunday, the 13th is out for me - but I will make plans to be there on Saturday, the 12th!



Stay the weekend, God will understand. I can set up the camper, it sleeps four or more depending on how close you cuddle.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 16, 2017)

I don't know if I can make it yet, a major game changing event is about to shake up the Ticks life. When I know more I'll post the news.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 16, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I don't know if I can make it yet, a major game changing event is about to shake up the Ticks life. When I know more I'll post the news.



Finally having the reassignment surgery?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Finally having the reassignment surgery?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Finally having the reassignment surgery?


That is one thing you will never see happen, lol. That totally goes against gods wishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 16, 2017)

Can you believe they teach that stuff as normal on school now?!? The last 10 years have been a big 10 years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Aug 5, 2017)

I can make it either Saturday or Sunday. Probably only one day considering its a decently long drive ~3 hours. If there is a day better for everyone i can try to come that day.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm currently up in the air on whether or not I'll be able to make it on Saturday. Have something that has come up that might leave me unable to get away for the day - will have to see how it all unfolds in the next few days.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2017)

Well I'm out. As you know I have started a new job and right now that gets my full attention, this is the kind of place where I can finally make some decent money and i like it there. I was really hoping to make it as it would have been fun milling wood and just hanging out with you guys. But the new job is very important to me, my hopes are to ride this one out until I retire from the work force rat race. But I'll be watching and looking for pictures from all of you guys to live vicariously through.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 6, 2017)

I may be able to make it. Depends on what work I am assigned this week for the new job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Aug 9, 2017)

Soo it looks like Saturday I will have my 2yr old. I would still like to come out but assume it's probably not a very 2yr old friendly environment... i still can make it sunday


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 9, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Soo it looks like Saturday I will have my 2yr old. I would still like to come out but assume it's probably not a very 2yr old friendly environment... i still can make it sunday



Sunday will work as well. I'm around all weekend


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2017)

For anyone planning to stop by this weekend here's the location- it's not like you can't find it on Google (It's my retail shop) so I'm ok with posting the address.

322 Mill Street
Peterson, MN
55962

Let me know if you're thinking about coming so I can figure out lunch. The cafe across the street is open until three on Saturday.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, I'm out.  Won't be able to get away on Saturday.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Well, I'm out.  Won't be able to get away on Saturday.



So come on Sunday. God takes Sundays off so you should be able to.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2017)

Ok folks, I'll be there on Saturday, not sure what all we'll be milling. I'm still up to my elbows in my van right now. But let me know if you're coming. Sunday is wide open.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 11, 2017)

Ok. Latest update, I can't do Saturday until after 1pm. I'll be there all day Sunday. Sorry for anyone that made plans if this screws them up. Was just finishing up this van and found a major problem I have to fix.


----------



## ClintW (Aug 11, 2017)

I may be able to make it down Sunday. Would love to come see the mill and meet fellow Woodbarterites

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2017)

For everyone interested, I'll be at the shop by 8 on Sunday, the mill is up and running! and we can make all kinds of sawdust!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Aug 12, 2017)

I will definitely be there tomorrow morning. I fell a good sized ash a few days ago figured I'll bring what I have in the truckwhatever we are too tired or bored or out of time to mill I'll chainsaw and bandsaw up at a later date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 13, 2017)

As much as I want to be there, I think I better stay at home. Got a few important things for work and school to get finished up and some stuff that needs to get done around home. 
You guys have fun! Take plenty of pictures! I'll for sure make the next one!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2017)

Damn, I so wanted to be there, I could run that mill all day and be happy doing it. I hope you have a good turn out and have lots of fun, tell stories and strengthen friendships.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm still on my way. Had a couple hold ups at the house...


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 13, 2017)

@RedwoodWorkshop was able to make it out and we turned some ash logs into slabs for him to make bowl blanks out of. Got a few other things cut as well today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks like it was a fun time!

That red stuff at the bottom looks like it must have spoiled, you should bundle it up and send it to me for disposal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 13, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Looks like it was a fun time!
> 
> That red stuff at the bottom looks like it must have spoiled, you should bundle it up and send it to me for disposal.



You'll need to wire me a hefty fee for proper packaging for shipment of that spoiled stuff.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

